# holiday check in



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi~

I thought maybe we could all use this accountibility right now....it is easy to splurge during the holidays and then just not get back on the wagon

I made a trial run of some bacon-wrapped lil smokies tonight (I wanted to take them to my family get-together tomorrow but since I have never made them I wanted a trial run first...) well they are perfect....guess who keeps eating them? Yep I gotta stop

last weekend we went to another get-together and I didnt do too bad....I have adopted leaving something on my plate that I would _love _ to finish but prob shouldnt....

We were on welfare growing up and I have a hard time with what I percieve as wasting food....ie it would be such a waste to leave that tablespoon worth of food on my plate....

was at the store yesterday and decided not to buy pop....that saved me about $12 cause I would have bought a DP cube (his) and a DDP cube (mine)

alrighty....your turn

Rachel


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

HOLIDAY CANDY!!!

I have met my match - almond roca! I am powerless against it - resistance is futile . . .Thank goodness it is almost gone!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Christmas butter cookies, stuffing, mashed potatoes, and the list goes on. This has been a calorie laden week or so. I think I've gained back all that I lost and found a few of the pounds the rest of you have lost as well. I really tried to be good on Christmas (I made a fruit tray for the family gathering and I stationed myself near it while we visited), but I was attacked by a piece of my SIL's apple pie (best I've had anywhere) and several pieces of pumpkin-raisin bread (my sister's recipe and yummy)! I'm afraid to weigh in this Thursday! 

Oh, well, I'm hopping back on the wagon. I am drinking my water, taking my vitamins, and exercising. I have salad fixings and fresh fruit in the house, and I'm chewing sugar-free gum. I refuse to be fat! I want to live past my 50's (my mom's side tends to be obese and have enough heart and circulation issues that most of them died in their 50's). I lost my mom to a pulmonary embolism when I was only 15 (she was 53). My youngest is going to be 14 in less than a month, and I want to be there to dance at her children's weddings.


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi~

didnt do too bad this weekend at my sisters! I discovered what has been irritating my throat....CHOCOLATE...it gets to feeling like it is "thick" and I either need to swallow, cough or drink something.....almost like something is stuck in my throat...

I had some marshmellow fluff and pretty soon it was feeling the same way and I was trying to think of what could have caused it and it dawned on me thta about 10 minutes prior I had eaten 2 small peices of fudge...

guess if I have to be allergic to something I would rather be allergic to something not so good for you than like eggs or fruit!!!

no huge loss...I shouldnt be eating it anyway....

on a lighter note (pun intended) my family all commented on how much smaller I look so the switch last summer from reg to diet pop helped as well as being aware of what I am eating....I havent made any big changes and the scale is stuck but apparently I look smaller

Happy Holidays
(woulda said merry Christmas but Christmas is over now :nana: )

Rachel


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Hehe, Fudge. I made fudge for presents. Bad mistake.

Only thing is, I was sick all week, so I actually LOST weight. Especially after the flu turned into the stomach flu. Tomorrow I start my diet again, today I'm still sipping soup and nibbling toast.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

My plan is finish it as soon as possible. So that means i ate enuogh for 3 over the last few days. But now it is all gone. Back to the watching,no diets.
Steff


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

FUDGE MESSED ME UP!

I need to throw it away but I can't bring myself to do it..... :1pig: :1pig: 

Cabbage soup for lunch to make up for the fudge I had for breakfast  

Squats jumping jacks and pushups (and fudge pick ups)


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, I had added exercise this week to make up for what little more snacking I have been doing. A first freshening heifer decided to run off and hide to have her calf a 1/2 mile from the barn. Which meant hiking there and back 6 times (I had to go to work at one point). The second time back it was night, cold, and I spent a great deal of time shivering. The last time back I had to bring the calf and cow back.
I also had to shoot 12 goats this past week (two to do today) and chasing them is always exilerating.

I'm looking forward to Thrusday's weigh in. I'm curious to see what has happened.


Oh yeah, and I ran out of Mountain Dew (but did find a lone 20 oz. in the barn...wasn't able to finish it off, though :dance: )

Edited to add: In this case shooting goats means giving them CD/T shots pre-kidding...not killing them.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

> the switch last summer from reg to diet pop helped as well as being aware of what I am eating


Careful with the diet pop, it actually creates a desire in your body to eat more. I dropped the diet pop in exchange for water last year, it helped tremendously, and the water is much healthier for your body! (That said...I've got a current rootbeer addiction going on!)


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I weighed myself this morning as I have not since before Christmas, and I have gained one pound. I guess it could have been worse. I am going to exercise right now!!!!


----------

